# What's your favorite baby carrier & why?



## lucifergary (Mar 16, 2015)

I am starting to reasrch & look at baby carriers for future babywearing : ) A few that I came across that I like are: Mei Tai, Boba, Beco, wraps (like Moby or others), etc. I've looked at Ergos, but there are so many different kinds that it can be a little confusing & they are a bit bigger or busy than others if that makes sense. I have also looked at wraps or Mei Tais on Etsy made by WAHMs-which are better priced of course, just as cute, & functional, plus it supports moms : )

I have found http://www.meitaimundo.de/de/mei-tai-neugeborenen-sichersheitstipps website to provide more variety of baby wearing.

So what is your favorite(s) & Why??

Would you reccommend getting a carrier or wrap made by a WAHM like from Etsy??


----------



## Emanresu (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't think I have a favorite. I have favorites for different situations and ages though.

Newborns/Young Infant: Ring Sling, Stretchy Wrap, K'tan
Infant: Mei Tai, Stretchy Wrap, Woven Wrap, Ring Sling
Young Toddler: SSC, Woven Wrap, Ring Sling/Pouch, Mei Tai
Older Toddler: Toddler SSC, Ring Sling/Pouch

After the newborn/young infant stage, I mostly use the ring sling for quick trips to a store or if there are going to be a lot of in and out/up and down.

I never got the hang of back carries with a wrap, so I mostly use the mei tai or SSC for back carries. Wraps and mei tais for front carries.

I have DIY wraps and k'tan
Ergo and Toddler Tula
Mei Tai Baby and BabyHawk


----------

